# LS2 Nitrous Wet Kit ????"s



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a stock 05 M6. What is the best NOS wet kit on the market for the GTO and what HP gains can I get being stock without tearing stuff up ? Any and all info,facts and opinions are welcomed...


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanx for all the help.....


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Not too sure but I think Dry is more "Stock" friendly but don't quote me on that


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Now see, I heard dry was bad, and wet was good. And yes I'm talking about NOS...


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

haha I feel you Bro!!!
I thought it was the other way around!
Dry is ok
wet is riskier
I'll ask my buddy he's been running a dry kit in his 02 WS-6 two months after buying it from the dealer in 02 and there's been nothing wrong with his T/A


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i have a 2005 pontiac gto ls2 m6 also and currently have a wet zex nitrous kit with a 125shot installed. youll want a window switch, a throttle position switch, and purge for safety reasons. a wet kit is safer because it adds the fuel for you instead of relying on the maf to sense the nitrous being added. a dry shot is fine but if the maf doesnt recognize the add of nitrous BOOM, or if for any reason your nitrous sprays and fuel doenst add or your injectors max out BOOM. injectors can max out on wet also but shots up to 150 are usually pretty safe. i chose the wet kit because the fuel is added instead of relying on the maf like i said, for example when i installed the kit it stayed on after i unarmed it and that normally would murder the engine, but because it was adding fuel and nitrous(wet) i was ok. if it would have been dry you would have scored at least a piston. that being said there are plenty of options here

i dont know this forums rules about posting about other vendors here so sorry if i shouldnt reference links but

www.nitrousoutlet.com is great. if you call them they can take care of all ur needs and are pretty much specialists with ls1s and ls2s using nitrous. a plate kit would probally be your best choice or the zex kit like i have works to. if you dont know the terminology or what window switchs and tps switches and plate systems are then do your research at ls1gto.com/forums in the nitrous section. they can help you more then i can. i am by no means an expert. i hope this helped

and as for gains, the ls2 can handle up to a 150 safely if the proper tuning and equipment is used, ive heard of some people using 200 shots without problems but thats pushing it. if done right then nothing has to be torn up or reinforced, except maybe a driveshaft loop if your gunna run it at the strip and eventually a clutch because after spraying it will wear out much quicker.
once again hope this helps you out.


----------

